# Can I use table salt to make nitric acid



## Anonymous (Dec 10, 2010)

I have been doing a lot of reading lately and I am ready to make my own nitric acid going by the vidio on youtube -Make Nitric Acid - The Complete Guide-
I did not trust the video at first but I see that several members recommend it for us to see. My question is can I use iodized table salt to make the nitric acid. And do I have to refine it or can I start refining silver with the first batch. Where in Dallas Texas can I go find refining supplies, chemicals and nitric salt if necessary. Thank you.


----------



## Mack777 (Dec 22, 2010)

No. You can use table salt (NaCl) to make Hydrochloric Acid tho. Check the details but basically you can use H2SO4 (sulfuric acid) to make HCl acid.

You can, however, make Nitric acid, about 50% strength depending upon the way you make it. You can use sulfuric acid (or battery acid, same thing only not very concentrated) and Sodium Nitrate or Potassium Nitrate to make a very workable Nitric Acid or Aqua Regia directly. There are very good discussions on the exact amounts of each on the Forum and in the forum Handbooks.

There are some really knowledgable and smart guys on the forum who will help you and answer your questions. Please do some reading before you post questions (Forum Handbook 1 and 2, CM Hoakes (We consider it the Bible of Refining even tho it is an old book.) If you plan to learn and practice PM Refining you should download it (free) and read it a few times. It is your textbook for the course. 

Before you ask many questions you should do some study to learn the basics. You cannot expect anyone no matter how generous with their help to teach you from the ground up. Learn the Handbook data and you will at least have a basis to ask intelligent questions and be able to understand and utilize the answers.

It doesn't hurt to ask dumb questions. Most of these guys are very patient.
Good luck. Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## rusty (Dec 22, 2010)

The attached file explains how to make your own 70% nitric acid.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 22, 2010)

Mack777 said:


> There are some really knowledgable and smart guys on the forum who will help you and answer your questions. Please do some reading before you post questions (Forum Handbook 1 and 2, CM Hoakes (We consider it the Bible of Refining even tho it is an old book.) If you plan to learn and practice PM Refining you should download it (free) and read it a few times. It is your textbook for the course.
> 
> Before you ask many questions you should do some study to learn the basics. You cannot expect anyone no matter how generous with their help to teach you from the ground up. Learn the Handbook data and you will at least have a basis to ask intelligent questions and be able to understand and utilize the answers.
> 
> ...


_*Very good! *_ All new readers should understand exactly what you've said here. 8) 
(Especially the part about yellow snow!) :lol: 

Harold


----------



## triffid (Nov 28, 2011)

I would use non-iodinzed salt or iodine will be in your reactions.


----------

